# how cute are these guys?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm watching my neighbors goldens while shes away for the week, so I have my hands full with 3 dogs and trying to find a good way to walk all 3. 
Heres one pic from today, I'll probably upload couple more later:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

love goldens!! they're just so beautiful and so smart! too bad they shed up a storm haha.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at those sweet faces. My neighbor has a golden just adorable! Belly rubs to them!:biggrin:


----------

